# My Journal of looking like i don't lift to looking like im anorexic and don't lift



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

well thought i'd do a journal join in on the hype, became UKM famous, get biches mirin', get told my strangers how **** i look so here i go

gonna split this opening post into a few different ones so it looks popular and busy in here!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Life Story*

Ok, so i was always the fat kid in school, like obese hated myself and hated you too.

was up to close to 40 inch waist by the time i was in year 7 or 8 and had 0 confidence, 0 energy 0 anything apart from fat, and food oh and strength and balance!

so when i was 14/15 (and abit smaller) i spent the 6 week summer holiday doing nothing but eating a bowl or 2 of cereal a day and running round playing footy etc

after a while i ended up a right skinny ****er with the aim of getting abs, because ofcourse that's all that matters!

lost all the muscle i had and probably messed myself up for life but 0 ****s were given at the time

spent a few years being skinny fat, kinda switching from skinny to skinny fat before starting the gym

few years of gym typical young lad didn't have a clue what i was doing etc never achieved much

got abit more serious and ended up getting pretty fat again but ofcourse i was munching cake crisps chocolate etc

so start of 2013 i got serious, joined a better gym and cut ended up at about 78kg at 6 foot 1 or 2

then started bulking slowly and made some decent gains stayed pretty lean and all was good

Jumped on my first cycle earlier this year, planned just Dbol for a few weeks, Dbol turned out to be **** so started jabbing old Pro chem Test 300 1ml a week, a few weeks of the worst pip known to man

after i finished that i ended up with some BSI test & tren 500 (250ml of each) and ran that 2ml a week

at this point i was hitting 5000 kcals clean as my basic, and eating anywhere up to 2 or 3000 ontop of that in pure ****e, cakes chocolate anything!

And funnily enough ended up getting fat again, so started dropping kcals slowly and cutting/recomping was maintaining my weight on 5000 at the time so worked my way down to 4000, then 3800, 3400, 3000, 2500 etc etc

i ended up at 100+kg and a right sweaty mess

so currently around about 82kg and planning to keep cutting until i'm pretty lean rather than staying abit chubby like a did last time, then do a decent assisted LEAN bulk


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

@FelonE @seandog69 @Merkleman @sneeky_dave @GGLynch89 @Bettyswollocks

@whoever else

that's pretty much all the names of people i can remember off the top of my head on here, feel free to call me a pr**k and leave haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Pictures*

Prepare to be bombarded with a sexy ****er and possibly alot of large close up penis's

*Me @ 79 odd KG after cutting *



*Me halfway through my bulk*



*the point i realised i was a fat mofo*



*And where i am nowish*


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sexy bastard


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Diet*

Ok so Kcals are under 2000 at the minute

Currently i'm having

4AM - 2 wheatabix with 300ml milk

8AM - BBW protein bar

11AM - few slices of chicken on bread/thin

12PM - Gym

1:30PM - BBW White chocolate Whey with 300ml milk

Sweet potato, Chicken/some sort of meat, peas, apple sauce

4:30PM - BBW White chocolate whey with 300ml milk

5PM - 3 eggs and some chicken

works out at roughly (not counting the sliced chicken)(( or the egg.. yeah just ignore this bit for now))

1,752 Kcals

140 - Carbs

31 - Fat

215 - Protein


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sexy bastard


feel free to masturbate.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Training*

Monday - Chest & tris & Cardio

Tuesday - Back & bis & cardio

Wednesday - Cardio (or rest)

Thursday - Legs & bis & cardio

Friday - Shoulders & tris & cardio

saturday & sunday - Rest

decided to not really follow a set routine from now on but rather just play it by feel, will keep in the main movements, Bench etc but just do reps and exercises based on how i feel

also including alot of drop sets and supersets for dem dere heart rate raising gainz

*Max Lifts*

Squat - 140kg x 5

Bench(smith) - 110kg

Deadlift - 170kg

Leg press - 400kg x 7

Can i do these now........can i fuark


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Can't be bothered adding old workouts in here so will start now.....

Off to do some cardio and maybe some Abs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bit optomostic in your ' nowish' pic,with that blacked out bit lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Bit optomostic in your ' nowish' pic,with that blacked out bit lol


lol it's abit short to be honest mate i had to photoshop out the last few inches of my cock haha


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

about a mile bike ride to gym

Treadmill

full incline 15 minutes working up to a speed of 7

Abs, crunches, crunches with a twist, leg raises all mixed up together

treadmill again about 10 mins incline up to speed of 6, and a few mins jogging (**** me im unfit)

Bike ride back

Sat drinking a sample of smart protein or something supposed to be chocolate flavour but tastes like peanuts and i fuarking hate peanut!

wouldnotbuy/10

10628 steps today not including treadmill - 318 kcals - 5.79 mile

Diets been on point up until now apart from a few biscuits and about 5 grapes lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

chucked protein away, fuuaaarrrkkk drinking that ****

oh and food has now gone up to 6 grapes lol


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not going to lie, I came.

And I will read again.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Child slight return: Jimi Hendrix Voodoo Child slight return - YouTube

This weeks gym song boom


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> @FelonE @seandog69 @Merkleman @sneeky_dave @GGLynch89 @Bettyswollocks
> 
> @whoever else
> 
> that's pretty much all the names of people i can remember off the top of my head on here, feel free to call me a pr**k and leave haha


IN for Latissimus Dorsi development and lat spread progress.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Captain lats said:
 

> IN for Latissimus Dorsi development and lat spread progress.


Will post a lat spread just for you tomorrow!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dropping kcals to 1800

50 fat

210 protein

130 carbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Dropping kcals to 1800
> 
> 50 fat
> 
> ...


What bf percentage are you looking to get down to mate?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Your photos confused me. Looked like loads of different people or time differences of years!?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

sen said:


> Your photos confused me. Looked like loads of different people or time differences of years!?


The first skinny as Huggins one was summer 2013

The posing one was summer2014 and the last load were within the past few weeks


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What bf percentage are you looking to get down to mate?


Original plan was to get to like 10% so when I bulked any fat gain would be more noticeable and give me abit of fat to gain to get to a comfortable level of that makes sense

But I'm gonna give up before then so kinda just aiming get rid of belly and fecking love handles


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Leg day today

Thinking

High rep leg extension superset with

Lunges

Seated Leg curls SS with Lunges

Then some leg press


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Leg day today
> 
> Thinking
> 
> ...


Hit it hard bruv


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Hit it hard bruv


Gonna smash 2 different pre workouts and hammer My legs

Then moan for the next week when I can't walk haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Gonna smash 2 different pre workouts and hammer My legs
> 
> Then moan for the next week when I can't walk haha


That's the spirit lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Dropping kcals to 1800
> 
> 50 fat
> 
> ...


dont - fvck all on your body as it is mate, other than some fat on your sides.

as the man above says - photo order confusing

non intended.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

saxondale said:


> dont - fvck all on your body as it is mate, other than some fat on your sides.
> 
> as the man above says - photo order confusing
> 
> non intended.


I am a right fat **** got a fair bit to lose still


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sen said:


> Your photos confused me. Looked like loads of different people or time differences of years!?


he looks like shane macgowan
View attachment 162082


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> he looks like shane macgowan
> View attachment 162082


I've been called worse lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

You should get on that Var stuff mate. It shuttles the creatine to your muscles quicker.

It also attacks the fats cells and manipulates your DNA which multiplies your muscle fibers.

FACT


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> You should get on that Var stuff mate. It shuttles the creatine to your muscles quicker.
> 
> It also attacks the fats cells and manipulates your DNA which multiplies your muscle fibers.
> 
> FACT


I've started taking that concentrated whey

Made all kind of gains worried about side effects tho


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I've started taking that concentrated whey
> 
> Made all kind of gains worried about side effects tho


OOft Ive read about the concentrated stuff mate. Is that the stuff you mix with Test and inject?

Cant wait to see you on the gainz train to henchville mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Legs, Biceps, Cardio*

*
Squats -*

*
40kg, 40kg, 50kg, 50kg, 60kg, 60kg drop to 50kg drop to 40kg *

*
*

all with a closer than normal stance going as low as possible ass right to the floor Pausing at the bottom for a second or 2

*
Leg Extensions - *

*
*

*
85kg - 75kg - 60kg - 50kg - 40kg *

*
*

*
40kg - 50kg - 60kg *

only rest was changing the pin all reps with a pause half way through the negative, the 2nd set also involved some partials

*Leg Press - *

*
50kg *

legs were ****ed by this point hence the low weight, did a few sets none stop mixing up foot positioning, wide close high low etc and a few super slow negatives, midway pauses etc

*Seated leg curl - *

*
30kg - 40kg - 50kg - 60kg*

*
*

*
60kg - 30kg 1 legged - 30kg both legs*

****ed by now, made them nice and slow focusing on the hams

*
EZ - bar curl*

*
10kg a side*

*
15kg a side*

*
20kg a side - 15kg a side - 10kg a side*

hate biceps

*DB curls - 12kg *

just a quick few light really focusing on the muscle and the squeeze

20 mins on the treadmill, 15 incline 7kph? whilst watching 300:rise of an empire

Pre workout was about 3 or 4 scoops of MusclePharm assault (whatever was left in the tub, a serving is half a scoop) and a scoop of BBWs Charged

Jittery like muhammad ali now lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoulders and triceps today

Last day using stims for a while


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Shoulders & triceps*

*Machine Press - *

*
75kg(full stack) - 65kg - 55kg - 45kg - 35kg*

*
*

*
35kg *

*
*

*
35kg hammer grip - 25kg hammer grip *

strength has gone to **** on any kind of shoulder press but felt good although started to cause abit of pain/discomfort

*side Lateral raise*

*
*

*
14kg standing - 4kg seated x 2 *

*
16kg standing - 8kg standing - 4kg seated x 2*

love doing side lats

*seated Dumbbell press*

*
*

*
16kg Arnold press/normal press -SS- 6kg seated side lats or bent over rear lats*

was ****ed by this point

*Barbell shrugs*

*
*

*
100kg - 25kg plates*

*
130kg - 25kg plates*

*
180kg - 130kg - 100kg - 60kg - 25kg plates*

Had some dickhead on the leaverage chest press machine doing shrugs trying to beat me lol, i put on 2 20s a side so he put a 20 and 25, i put another 15 he put another 20 i put another 25 he put another 20 and 15

i did a big dropset, he gave up

he was mirin' yo

*Close Grip Bench press*

*
*

*
a few drop sets heavy to light*

*V bar pushdown *

*
*

*
again drop sets*

*20 mins Cardio on Treadmill*

gonna start looking into my bulking routine get everything set sorted and ready!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Will post a lat spread just for you tomorrow!


 :crying: I'm still waiting for that lat spread :sad:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

mrwright said:


> @FelonE @seandog69 @Merkleman @sneeky_dave @GGLynch89 @Bettyswollocks
> 
> @whoever else
> 
> that's pretty much all the names of people i can remember off the top of my head on here, feel free to call me a pr**k and leave haha


pr**k

im outta here.....

be back later when i care


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> :crying: I'm still waiting for that lat spread :sad:




That's the best i can do for now cheif!


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> That's the best i can do for now cheif!


sigh of relief...now i can have a [email protected]


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Swapping routine up into basically a 5/3/1 for the next month or so at least

Looking forward to it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Swapping routine up into basically a 5/3/1 for the next month or so at least
> 
> Looking forward to it


Good to mix it up now and then


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah man not really done the big lifts in a while so lost aload of strength so will be good get it back before I start bulking

Starting off with 80kg bench 100kg squat 140kg deadlifts and 50kg military press as my 90% max to work out the percentages

Most of which used to be my warmups/general 10-12. Working sets


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Cheat day today

Don't go mental in fact so far today it's been my normal food + a cookie filled with chocolate and an out of date milky bar yogurt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Cheat day today
> 
> Don't go mental in fact so far today it's been my normal food + a cookie filled with chocolate and an out of date milky bar yogurt


I had a packet of cookies lol rebels ain't we?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I had a packet of cookies lol rebels ain't we?


Lol I'm gonna struggle to break 3000kcals with my cheat lol Gonna have to make-up for it next week


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Chest 3x5*

*Flat barbell bench*

*
*

*
warm ups*

*
52.5kg x 5*

*
60kg x 5*

*
67.5kg x 5*

made sure to go nice and slow with a pause on the chest , makes the pump and connection 10 times better

for some reason the 67 felt heavy as **** but shoulders were playing up as were wrists!

*incline dumbbell press*

*
16kg x 17*

*
18kg x 11*

*
18kg x 12*

*
16kg x 10 x 2*

nice to hit higher reps, good stretch and pump

*barbell wide grip bench*

*
50kg x 7 x 2*

*
50kg x 6*

*
40kg x 11, 14*

nice slow with a pause on the chest pumped to **** definatly going to keep with the pause just makes the whole movement better

Cardio x 15 mins

Felt abit strange doing such low volume but wasn't bad, especially on **** all kcals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> *Chest 3x5*
> 
> *Flat barbell bench*
> 
> ...


Nice. I was doing paused and drop sets today. Killer.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Nice. I was doing paused and drop sets today. Killer.


love em , pause on the chest and don't hit full lock out half the weight but 5 times the feeling. orgasmic.

goes to show the old saying is true

its not what you lift but how


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> love em , pause on the chest and don't hit full lock out half the weight but 5 times the feeling. orgasmic.
> 
> goes to show the old saying is true
> 
> its not what you lift but how


Exactamundo. I love high volume too. 36 sets on chest today.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*Back 3x5*

*Deadlifts *

*
90kg x 5*

*
105kg x 4*

*
120kg x 2*

not done deads in ages and it showed, probably not going to do them for a while afterwards, just don't enjoy them anymore

*wide grip Pullups *

*
*

*
BW x 10, 7, 5, 6, 6*

not too bad, getting lighter and they are getting easier simple tings

*hanging leg raises *

*
5, 3*

*lying leg raises*

*
8, 5, 5*

started to really pull on my left bicep with the hanging so decided to **** them off halfway thru the 2nd set and do them lying down

a few mins cardio

going to **** off my cut slowly over the next few weeks start by dropping cardio this week

then slowly up kcals by a few hundred a time

until it's time for......

*GGGAAAAIIINNNNZZZZZ*


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

some pics of current condition

Normal



Tensed


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gear for bulk Planning 500mg test with 200mg tren and a few dbol pre workout to start maybe upping tren to 300 or 400

Just gotta get thru Christmas

Then hopefully get a mortgage find a decent gaff and live hench forever after


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> some pics of current condition
> 
> Normal
> 
> ...


Fat [email protected]


----------



## jaredcole (Dec 3, 2014)

mrwright said:


> *Training*
> 
> Monday - Chest & tris & Cardio
> 
> ...


Should be hitting chest 2x a week!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

jaredcole said:


> Should be hitting chest 2x a week!


Why??


----------



## jaredcole (Dec 3, 2014)

Muscle groups really need to be hit hard 2x a week if trying to make good gains. Once a week is just gonna maintain the strength, if your goal is to get a bigger more muscular chest gotta hit it another day


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jaredcole said:


> Muscle groups really need to be hit hard 2x a week if trying to make good gains. Once a week is just gonna maintain the strength, if your goal is to get a bigger more muscular chest gotta hit it another day


Disagree


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

jaredcole said:


> Muscle groups really need to be hit hard 2x a week if trying to make good gains. Once a week is just gonna maintain the strength, if your goal is to get a bigger more muscular chest gotta hit it another day


So wouldn't that mean back shoulders tris bis legs etc would lag behind and is end up with massive chest and everything else half the size

Surely the better suggestion would be to do everything twice a week...


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

*LEGZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*

warm up on leg press waiting for the squat rack to become free, abit of this abit of that tickled my ballsack

*Squats few warm ups*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 5*

*
80kg x 5*

*
90kg x 3*

*
100kg x 2*

*
80kg x 3*

*
50kg x 8*

*
20kg(bar) x 10*

a few different stances, first set was to a seated position, sweating my pr**k off

*Leg Extension*

*
35kg x 10 - a few partials*

*
35kg x 10 with pauses at top and middle*

*
35kg x whatever 4 second negatives and a few partials after*

*SLDL *

*
40kg x a few quick sets*

home

squats wern't too bad after not really doing them properly in fecking ages, was mostly cardio that caused me to stop most sets rather than weight/struggling

abit **** that as 100kg used to be my warm up weight!

Decided to go back to Stims for today (was planning on having a week or 2 off) and **** me did it make a difference was sweating during quick light warmups just felt hyped as fuark

Kcals up to about 2500 now, was going to wait until next week to up them butt-fuark it

roughly 67 fat, 188 carbs, 275 protein

will slowly up them week by week until i hit about 3200 - 3500 probably and then bulk and adjust accordingly


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Love the pictures in first post. 

Look like you've yoyo'd a fair bit!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Love the pictures in first post.
> 
> Look like you've yoyo'd a fair bit!


Yea mate I like food too much lol over the past few years I've gone fat to skinny to fat to skinny fat to fat to skinny to fat and now back somewhere round skinny fat lol

It's all learning I suppose hopefully do it right this time and not end up fat again

Luckily I can lose fat just as easy as I gain it


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Yea mate I like food too much lol over the past few years I've gone fat to skinny to fat to skinny fat to fat to skinny to fat and now back somewhere round skinny fat lol
> 
> It's all learning I suppose hopefully do it right this time and not end up fat again
> 
> Luckily I can lose fat just as easy as I gain it


Yeah man, look like you drop / pick it up easily enough to have changed that drastically multiple times in the past few years!

Hopefully you'll find a happy medium soon!

I haven't read all the way through but are you using anything? Or pure natty?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Yeah man, look like you drop / pick it up easily enough to have changed that drastically multiple times in the past few years!
> 
> Hopefully you'll find a happy medium soon!
> 
> I haven't read all the way through but are you using anything? Or pure natty?


Currently natty And have been all cut

Going to be starting test tren and dbol come January/February for my bulk! Cant fecking wait lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Well cut is pretty much over now

Still fat but going to aim for a leanbulk then maybe cut again when I have some muscle

So this journal was pretty useless

Will start a new bulk one soon


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Well cut is pretty much over now
> 
> Still fat but going to aim for a leanbulk then maybe cut again when I have some muscle
> 
> ...


Lol you pleb


----------



## YahyaKoprulu (Dec 7, 2014)

Keep it up bro


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pr!ck doesn't even fcuking lift


----------

